# Hbillns freight waggons (FS Italia)



## Eurostar Italia (May 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I show you the Hbillns freight waggons that I made with my freight train. I want to do a freight train with 6 Hbillns waggons , 2 Hbbins waggons and a E 655 "Caimano" locomomotive.

This type of waggons are available in Italy in kit made by Ferfix. The kit consist of plastic (polystirene) parts and metal details, decals and axales are included.











I separated the pieces from the support and after that I refined all pieces in order to obtain a perfect mounting surface










I assembled the bodies and the frames with the cyanoacrylate. I put onto the chassis a metal plate in order to obtain a good mass (around 6 grams) 


















after that I mounted the metal details in their sides. Two different solutions are available: with or without the holding brake.

The picutre shows a waggon with holding brake










I washed bodies and frames with warm water and soap in order to prepare the parts for the painting. For the painting I used acrylic colours applicated with a airbrush. I used one layer of gray primer, red and aluminium (for the sliding doors)


















after that I made up the weathering, obtained with a mixture of dusts and airbrush.



























































end train waggon









the waggons on my layout


































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTnJ3FprDjs

hello

Fabrizio


----------



## kimber (Aug 2, 2013)

Very nice, Michelangelo would bow to you.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know about Michaelangelo but I'll bow to you Fabrizio. Very nice work on the waggons and your layout is beautiful. Lots of work there. Pete


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great work...and as a traction fan I admire your overhead 
system...nothing like electric power. 

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice "wagons" and a beautiful layout. Very nice assembly job, you're quite a craftsman!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nicely done I agree. :smilie_daumenpos:


Why did you have to mess them up with the graffiti! 

ONLY KIDDING, ONLY KIDDING. 
I don't want to hear the popcorn crowd now! :smokin:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

We need to put some graffiti on Big Ed's tanker. Ha! Pete


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Very neat scenery on your layout! Is it a loop with most of it inside the tunnel or is there more complexity inside the mountain?


----------



## Eurostar Italia (May 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. Unfortunately in Italy often the trains are covered by the graffiti, specially freight and regional trains, I wanted reproduce the real situation, so I putted the graffiti onto the wagons. I realized the graffiti decals from myself, with a laser printer. 

The layout is a simple loop. Tracks are doubled only on the front, under the mountain there is a single track, because the layout is very small. With this configuration the layout can fit in the space that I have, 190x120 cm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Eurostar Italia said:


> Thanks to everyone. Unfortunately in Italy often the trains are covered by the graffiti, specially freight and regional trains, I wanted reproduce the real situation, so I putted the graffiti onto the wagons. I realized the graffiti decals from myself, with a laser printer.


Unfortunately here in the USA they are too. 

Nicely done, you have an outstanding layout. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

simply epic :thumbsup:


----------

